# Bridge cutter vinyl cutter



## Chryslyn86 (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anyone heard of or bought a vinyl cutter from bridge cutters? I need some *MAJOR HELP!!! *Set up is in chinese and I don't even know where to start.. Instruction manual is to brief I'm sure it's similar set up to whatever other cutters right? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

What type of connection are you using from the plotter to the computer, serial, parallel, USB? Also what software are you going to be using with the plotter?


----------



## Chryslyn86 (Jun 26, 2007)

USB connection and and it came with artcut software. I have corel draw.. It came with an unlabled cd-r.. I'm so lost it's a bit frustrating. Thanks for your quik responce hopefully we can figure this out??


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I would suggest putting the cd-r in the computer and see if there's a usb to serial emulator driver on it and if so run it. The artcut software I am not familiar with so I really can not help you there. 

Go over to US Cutter - Home and in the forums there is a place to post for help with different machines then they sell. Maybe someone can help you with artcut as that used to be the software they used with their plotters.


----------

